# *FINALIST!!* - Elysion Contest Submission (Please vote:)



## BenG (Apr 3, 2020)

Hoping everyone is staying safe and wishing you all good health!

Here is a little track I composed for the Sonuscore/Best Service 'Elysion' with some free time I've had this week. Enjoy and *please VOTE!*




*VOTE:* https://sonuscore.com/elysion-compo...0k2_YdLm-bPhYPQKhuPBeP4r3zoXCksa37Ur4A#voting


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 3, 2020)

Well done. Good thing I didn't enter my piece...you would have beat me 100-1 on that.


----------



## Emmanuel (Apr 3, 2020)

I thought I had a chance to win but your soundtrack is better, I like your vibe !
Which instrments do you use ?


----------



## BenG (Apr 3, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Well done. Good thing I didn't enter my piece...you would have beat me 100-1 on that.



Thanks for the kind words and it was a ton of fun I would have loved to hear your take and think appreciate hearing everyone's unique versions!


----------



## BenG (Apr 3, 2020)

Emmanuel said:


> I thought I had a chance to win but your soundtrack is better, I like your vibe !
> Which instrments do you use ?



Thank you @Emmanuel and please fee free to share yours! Glad to hear you liked the atmosphere and it was great to write in a style I normally wouldn't have the chance to!

As for the libraries, it was a big mix including;

- Cinematic Studio Strings
- Cinebrass Core+Pro
- Hollywoodwinds
- Albion I (Legacy)
- Oceania, Storm Choir
- Atlantica, Project Alpha

And a bunch of other smaller libs here and here


----------



## Emmanuel (Apr 4, 2020)

Voici ma piste pour le sonuscore (j'ai 18 ans et je suis toujours un débutant en musique cinématographique mais ce challenge était amusant)

 

J'ai utilisé:
- Albion one
- Boîte à outils du compositeur OA
- Inspire 2
- Synthé Labs


----------



## BenG (Apr 4, 2020)

Emmanuel said:


> Here is my track for sonuscore (I'm 18 years old and I'm still a beginner in cinematic music but this challenge was fun)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is great, Emmanuel and I loved your harmonic choices here! The opening section in particular has as some fantastic string writing. 

It's also miles ahead of what I could do at that age... keep it up and best of luck on the competition!!!


----------



## davidson (Apr 4, 2020)

Nice! The ostinato was driving me crazy trying to think what it reminded me of. In the end it was marvels daredevil theme, but yeah, it was driving me insane


----------



## JEPA (Apr 4, 2020)

hello guys! I am not sure if you are allowed to post the videos publicly.. look at this thread. By the way nice music!




__





Elysion Contest


After seeing the email I've thought "yes"! After reading the rules my impression is that the winning composer is losing everything on license rights for unlimited time and territory. I am missing something or it is true? https://www.bestservice.com/elysion_contest.html ELYSION CONTEST -...



vi-control.net


----------



## BenG (Apr 4, 2020)

davidson said:


> Nice! The ostinato was driving me crazy trying to think what it reminded me of. In the end it was marvels daredevil theme, but yeah, it was driving me insane



Thanks and cool to know! 
I am not too familiar with that score, would you happen to have a link to the theme? Would love to hear it!


----------



## BenG (Apr 4, 2020)

JEPA said:


> hello guys! I am not sure if you are allowed to post the videos publicly.. look at this thread. By the way nice music!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know and I wasn't aware of this! Perhaps @SONUSCORE can help clear this up and I would be happy to remove the link if need be!


----------



## Peter Satera (Apr 4, 2020)

BenG said:


> Thanks for letting me know and I wasn't aware of this! Perhaps @SONUSCORE can help clear this up and I would be happy to remove the link if need be!



Good entries! I think you've to request usage according to their terms.

'The participants should request from the organizer’s representatives if the filmmaker grants permission to allow composers to distribute the film with their added work, and to receive information about the requirements of distributing the footage.'

So many already on YouTube too.  
Peter


----------



## davidson (Apr 4, 2020)

BenG said:


> Thanks and cool to know!
> I am not too familiar with that score, would you happen to have a link to the theme? Would love to hear it!



Yeah sure;


----------



## BenG (Apr 5, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Good entries! I think you've to request usage according to their terms.
> 
> 'The participants should request from the organizer’s representatives if the filmmaker grants permission to allow composers to distribute the film with their added work, and to receive information about the requirements of distributing the footage.'
> 
> ...



Thanks for lent he heads up and ornaments has been taken down for the the time being!


----------



## BenG (Apr 5, 2020)

davidson said:


> Yeah sure;




This is great and thanks for sharing! I wasn't unsafe they remade a Daredevil tv show and will definitely be checking it out!


----------



## TheSigillite (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks like I missed out on the videos. Any chance you guys have a link to just the audio? Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## VHCMusic (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi guys! Lovely videos about Elysion Trailer! I also applied to this contest. Here you have my video! Let me know your thoughts if you want :D


----------



## Peter Satera (Apr 8, 2020)

VictorComposer said:


> Hi guys! Lovely videos about Elysion Trailer! I also applied to this contest. Here you have my video! Let me know your thoughts if you want :D




Love it Victor


----------



## VHCMusic (Apr 8, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Love it Victor


Thank you very much Peter! Means a lot :D


----------



## Emmanuel (Apr 9, 2020)

TheSigillite said:


> Looks like I missed out on the videos. Any chance you guys have a link to just the audio? Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## davidson (Apr 9, 2020)

@BenG Just gave you my vote, you got this!


----------



## Peter Satera (Apr 9, 2020)

Congrats on being selected Ben. I didn't make the cut XD


----------



## BenG (Apr 9, 2020)

davidson said:


> @BenG Just gave you my vote, you got this!


Wow, I didn't know they selected the finalists yet!! Thank you so much for your vote, I really appreciate it!!! :D


----------



## BenG (Apr 9, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Congrats on being selected Ben. I didn't make the cut XD



Thank you so much, Peter and no worries, as long as you had fun!! Would love to hear your take, so please feel free to share your entry here!


----------



## BenG (Apr 9, 2020)

TheSigillite said:


> Looks like I missed out on the videos. Any chance you guys have a link to just the audio? Best of luck to everyone!!


Yes, I took it down earlier in the week but you can view it now here!

Link: https://sonuscore.com/elysion-compo...0k2_YdLm-bPhYPQKhuPBeP4r3zoXCksa37Ur4A#voting


----------



## Peter Satera (Apr 9, 2020)

BenG said:


> Thank you so much, Peter and no worries, as long as you had fun!! Would love to hear your take, so please feel free to share your entry here!



Yeah, it was good. Listening to the entries they choose I may have went too large. I uploaded mine here.


----------



## BenG (Apr 9, 2020)

Great stuff, Peter and I really enjoyed the build! Very cool vibe and loving the electronic elements throughout


----------



## Peter Satera (Apr 9, 2020)

BenG said:


> Great stuff, Peter and I really enjoyed the build! Very cool vibe and loving the electronic elements throughout



Thanks Ben! Good luck in the comp! :D


----------



## VHCMusic (Apr 10, 2020)

BenG said:


> Wow, I didn't know they selected the finalists yet!! Thank you so much for your vote, I really appreciate it!!! :D





Peter Satera said:


> Yeah, it was good. Listening to the entries they choose I may have went too large. I uploaded mine here.





Congratulations BenG! I also was selected as one of the finalists! Peter, wonderful composition! Good luck BenG! For me it was already a huge honor to be selected. I love contests because they all help me improve and learn a lot. And I love discovering new composers I really love how they work.


----------



## BenG (Apr 10, 2020)

VictorComposer said:


> Congratulations BenG! I also was selected as one of the finalists! Peter, wonderful composition! Good luck BenG! For me it was already a huge honor to be selected. I love contests because they all help me improve and learn a lot. And I love discovering new composers I really love how they work.



Thank you so much, Victor! Was listening to your amazing piece earlier and had no idea you were on here!! (Very cool part with the big build until the title) 

V.I. Control is such an amazing community with such talented people, please feel free to post your link below for others


----------



## VHCMusic (Apr 10, 2020)

BenG said:


> Thank you so much, Victor! Was listening to your amazing piece earlier and had no idea you were on here!! (Very cool part with the big build until the title)
> 
> V.I. Control is such an amazing community with such talented people, please feel free to post your link below for others



Thank you BenG! Your piece is so good too! I saw it here when you posted it here before the results were out and I already saw a great power on it! You know, I didn't listen to the 450 entries ( I think many people didn't upload their video), but I think all the 10 finalists made a great work.

It is really nice to see different perspectives in a same video, and it also gives you nice ideas of how you could orientate some little details in a future. It is all about learning in my opinion, and contests are great for that. Really wish you good luck in the voting period. I wish all could win first prize, because all were wonderful works.

Here is my entry:


----------



## BenG (Apr 10, 2020)

VictorComposer said:


> It is really nice to see different perspectives in a same video, and it also gives you nice ideas of how you could orientate some little details in a future.



Absolutely and that's what I love about art! It's so subjective. where there are no 'right' answers and different approaches to the same material can bring up such different emotions. Everyone who entered and developed their craft, learned something new and tried something different is a true winner.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Apr 12, 2020)

really superb stuff Ben, have just casted my vote for you. Good luck.


----------



## BenG (Apr 12, 2020)

Mark Stothard said:


> really superb stuff Ben, have just casted my vote for you. Good luck.



Really appreciate it, Mark!


----------

